# Negative Bus Bar question.



## all2camo (Jun 12, 2009)

I've read alot about everyone's electrical set-ups but...no one's mentioned *how the negative bus bar is attached to their boat*. Anything special going on here? Can the bar be screwed directly to my boats surface or should I have, maybe, a strip of teflon the two? (The Negative Bus Bar seems to be the way to go if you've got a Switch panel and plan on running multiple accessories.)


----------



## LarryA (Jun 12, 2009)

Mount any way solid that you want, just be sure it is isolated electrically from any metal hull. You do not want the ground coming in contact with the hull.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 12, 2009)

the boat is not used as a path for ground like the frame is used on a car. you need a wire from battery negative ran to your bus bar. as far as mounting the bus bar to the boat, just like larry said it needs to be isolated.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 12, 2009)

just put it on a piece of wood - and you're then isolated


----------



## all2camo (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks LarryA, russ010 and grizzly! The more I know now the less I'll screw up later!


----------



## thudpucker (Jun 13, 2009)

all2camo said:


> Thanks LarryA, russ010 and grizzly! The more I know now the less I'll screw up later!


You cant count on that either!


----------

